# Pressurized DIY CO2



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi all Discovered this place recently and have been stopping by. I like it alot. I have decided to start adding my two cents worth.

I will start with a thread I have going over at AB. I think it is pretty interesting and I would love to get opinions for as many people as possible. I truly believe that is the best way to solve a problem.

Please check it out......http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop....06023812&m=8866077875&r=7426001085#7426001085


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

FYI, the forum moderators does not allow a direct link to another forum. Copy and paste the post tp here or they will edit it for you.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry about that. Has it been fix? It does not seem to be a link any more.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Finally, I will post a pic of this. Here is the whole setup. It will maintain 60psi and I can control the number of bubbles into my tank at whatever I want. I need to change the barb fitting to compression fitting and maybe change the tuping from the generator to the "regulator) to CO2 sfa tubing but other than that I am fairly happy wiht the outcome. It seemto be a good middle groud between DIY soda bottles and Pressurized. I do want pressurized eventually but for know money is not in excess. this setup cost me about $30. the compression fitting will be say another $5 but you could subtract hte price of the barb fitings from that. My mix is 1.5 cups sugar, 2 teaspoons yeast and 1 teaspoon baking soda. I am still exparimenting wiht that.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice setup! good idea!


----------

